# Knoppix - Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## tobee (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine 200GB Festplatte von Seagate gekauf und wollte da Knoppix drauf installieren. Nun mein Problem ist für Linux gibt es dafür keine Festplattentreiber.
Auf der Homepage von Seagate finde ich nur Treiber von Windows.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Tobee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Ist das vielleicht eine SATA-Platte?
Treiber sind unter Linux in der Regel im Kernel enthalten und muessen nicht extra runtergeladen werden. Die meisten Hersteller geben eh 'nen Sch.... auf Linux und schreiben dementsprechend auch keine Treiber dafuer. Einige Firmen bringen aber auch Treiber, z.B. nVidia und ATI, nur ATI kriegt das noch nicht so richtig hin. ;-]
Wenn Du eine SATA-Platte hast kann es sein, dass erst noch das richtige Modul fuer Deinen Controller geladen werden muss.


----------



## tobee (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich glaube das ist keine SATA Platte. Es ist eine Seatgate Ultra ATA / 100.
Und auf der Rückseite steht



> Kann mit Linux, Mac OS und Netware verwendet werden



sind aber keine Treiber drin...toll.
Gibt es auch Standardtreiber von Linux womit ich die Festplatte installieren?


Tobee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Also eigentlich sollte die Platte erkannt werden koennen.
Wie hast Du die gejumpert und angeschlossen? Primary/Secondary Master/Slave?


----------



## tobee (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut...alles richtig gejumpt.
Aber ich glaube die Festplattenformatierung ist falsch.
Welches Format brauche ich da, und mit welchen Programm kann ich das machen.

Tobee


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht ist ja der Partitionstyp falsch gesetzt. Wie unter Windows auch hast Du unter Linux das Programm fdisk (nur ist die Linux-Version um einiges maechtiger). Damit kannst Du die Partitionierung pruefen und gegebenenfalls aendern. Und natuerlich auch den Partitionstypen aendern. Der richtige Partitionstyp fuer Dich duerfte die ID 83 haben und nennt sich schlichtweg Linux. Auch eine Swap-Partition (das duerfte dann ID 82 sein, oder umgekehrt) ist in der Regel nicht schlecht.


----------

